# One deer proposal by NDGF



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

NDGF advisory meetings are starting next week. One of their proposals is the one deer http://gf.nd.gov/news/game-and-fish-rec ... cense-2015. If the issue is the overall deer harvest to rebuild the herd, I will throw out an alternative for discussion. How about a possession limit of one deer?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you are actually TRYING to help the resource, how about NO DEER for two years...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Agreed w/ s&a.

Xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> If you are actually TRYING to help the resource, how about NO DEER for two years...


Certain area's that should be done and other area's maybe more years and in certain area's the one deer a year would work.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I love to hunt so rather than one tag per year I would rather they make the gun season a week long. Then to be fair they could start the bow season October 1 instead of September 1. Then cut the Muzzle loader season from two weeks down to one week. This would cut the hunter success down and I think achieve just as much as a single license. I'm afraid half the bow hunters will drop archery and go gun only. That will give bow hunters little voice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a very intriguing idea Plainsman. Would that ever get much thought?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> That is a very intriguing idea Plainsman. Would that ever get much thought?


I don't know, I hope so. For me it's more about hunting and something to look forward to, not the kill. The Game and Fish would still get their license fees, the kill would be reduced, and from today until next year I have something more to look forward to than choosing to give something up. If we are sportsmen then let us contribute to the professionals trying their best to manage a resource even though we kill less.

I would gladly give up a month of bow season, and hunt only a week with rifle. I would still like to have a chance at muzzleloader, but I would gladly give up half the season. Less time equals lower success. I'll give up success, but I don't like giving up the hunt. If we take a one tag system I don't think we would ever get bow and gun back again. If we give up time the Game and Fish can reinstate a longer season.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

One big down fall I see with the one week deer season, is if there is a late corn harvest and a huge drop in success rate. There would be many ****** off hunters crying about not getting a deer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would not favor that.I think most tags are filled the first weekend.So the extra week doesn't make much difference.Ialso don't think the G&F proposal will generate many more buck tags for rifle hunters.

The only difference for bow hunters is that they won't be able to get 2 tags.The main thing about this proposal is that there will be more doe tags for second choice rifle hunters.Bow hunters won't put a doe on their second choice when they can still buy a statewide tag over the counter.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> One big down fall I see with the one week deer season, is if there is a late corn harvest and a huge drop in success rate. There would be many ticked off hunters crying about not getting a deer.


blhunter - it's NOT about the hunter... it is about the resource (deer) and what is prudent for the herd in the long run 

But I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I understand that its about the deer not the hunter, but try to explain that to most of the hunters.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

tell them to come to SC... we have more meat deer (does) than we can harvest.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about a shortened season. For me it is about spending time afield. My ex always used to get on my case about hunting all season but waiting till the end of season to take an animal. I actually LIKE to bowhunt in September. It allows me to get some time in before the small game and waterfowl seasons get into full swing. Keep in mind that a week season for gun could also backfire. A week season is going to concentrate hunting efforts, move more deer around and could result in a higher success rate. I think back to when I hunted and many units had a split season. Hunters were out in droves and were not very picky about what they shot because they knew they had a limited amount of time. A short season might also bring back the deer drives that were so predominant when I started hunting. If they want to reduce the harvest they could move the season to post rut............. Someone mentioned the corn harvest but that really only effects a select portion of the state and in some cases a longer season doesn't really help that issue either.

There is no good answer for a quick recovery. Current populations are slightly lower than when I started hunting and it took at least 20 years for that population to build to the level it did... with the help of the now lost CRP......... unfortunately we as hunters are going to have to sacrifice in one way or another. I for one am not a big fan of the draw system but that is mostly because I seem to continually lose to the odds. That is actually one of the factors that helped push me into bowhunting. When I started hunting I was only pulling a gun tag about every 3rd or 4th year. I guess I may just have to focus on waterfowl till the deer populations get back up there.


----------

